# Looking for Good Freeware Arcade Games



## Amie (Jul 12, 2005)

I know I'm probably hoping for something that doesn't even exist ... but ... I'll ask anyway: Does anyone know of a good Web site that offers freeware 80s-style arcade clones?

I'm paricularly looking for the following clones (but remember, freeware only--for now):

Donkey Kong
Frogger
Dig Dug
Tempest
Galaga

Thanks for any help!


----------



## kainjow (Jul 14, 2005)

Mame


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 15, 2005)

MAME is free, but the ROMs aren't.  There are some free ROMs available, but they kind of suck.  You can, however, purchase a CD with the ROMs of various games for MAME and other emulators for a fee, and you would be good to go on reliving the 80s arcade scene. 

Check out http://www.classicgaming.com for more information.


----------



## Decado (Jul 16, 2005)

a good site is www.macgamefiles.com search for "arcade".
if you like simple and fun games you should check out PopCap!
http://www.popcap.com/deluxegames.php


----------



## moav (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.infinite-loop.at/Power64/Download.html

lets you play most of the games like qbert, kong, ms pacman, mario, zaxxon, joust, pitfall...

enjoy... if you hunt around a lot of the games are now in the public domain... or you can find them on lemonstring


goto ftp://arnold.c64.org/   for the games...  if you look the arcade folder and then to the txt list you'll see all your favorite games from dig dug, to galaga, to he-man master of the universe


----------



## Amie (Jul 16, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> a good site is www.macgamefiles.com search for "arcade".
> if you like simple and fun games you should check out PopCap!
> http://www.popcap.com/deluxegames.php



Went to Macgamefiles.com and did a search for "freeware." No results.


----------



## Amie (Jul 16, 2005)

moav said:
			
		

> http://www.infinite-loop.at/Power64/Download.html
> 
> lets you play most of the games like qbert, kong, ms pacman, mario, zaxxon, joust, pitfall...
> 
> ...



What the heck are those links? The first one didn't have any games at all--just some download offer (which may or may not be free, I have no idea). And the second link just automatically stuffed something into my Finder window and mounted itself; and when I clicked on the folders, it was just a bunch of Zip files. 

Where are the actual GAMES?


----------



## Amie (Jul 16, 2005)

moav said:
			
		

> http://www.infinite-loop.at/Power64/Download.html
> 
> lets you play most of the games like qbert, kong, ms pacman, mario, zaxxon, joust, pitfall...
> 
> ...



OK, I went back and took a second look at the Arcade folder. I could not open any of the .txt list files.


----------



## Decado (Jul 17, 2005)

"Went to Macgamefiles.com and did a search for "freeware." No results."

don't be so hung up on freeware. shareware is just as good, and often, practically, freeware.


----------



## Amie (Jul 17, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> "Went to Macgamefiles.com and did a search for "freeware." No results."
> 
> don't be so hung up on freeware. shareware is just as good, and often, practically, freeware.



Not really. Shareware is only yours for a limited (usually very short) time. And then it expires unless you pay for it, and if you don't, you can't play it anymore. What's the point? I'd rather have freeware and keep it forever. For free. 

Besides, I did a search on the link you sent for some of my favorite 80s-style arcade games and turned up no results.


----------



## wazowski (Jul 20, 2005)

I have the very same question, want to try out a good freeware game. I hope some exist!


----------



## clisonX (Jul 20, 2005)

The first places I  try are tucows.com and downloads.com


----------



## Amie (Jul 21, 2005)

clisonX said:
			
		

> The first places I  try are tucows.com and downloads.com



Been there. Both sites contain some pretty good random freeware games ... but I still can't find my 80s-style arcade clones!


----------

